# EMT / ER Tech Jobs in Washington State



## ktcan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, everyone. 

I am considering relocating to the Pacific Northwest to be closer to both family and the fire jobs that I am interested in. 

I was wondering if anybody had any kernels of wisdom, advice, opinions, etc. on any of the following:

1. Any of the major ambulance companies in the Seattle / Tacoma area (AMR, Tri-Med, etc.) - specifically, shift schedules, employee conditions, 911/IFT, company policies, job availability, etc. I'm specifically interested in jobs that get me closer to the fire departments in the area. 

2. Becoming an ER Tech in the Seattle / Tacoma area (job availability, additional certs or requirements, etc.)

Thank you, everyone. Your advice is really valuable to me, since I know that the firsthand opinions of people who have been there, done that are what matter the most.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2011)

I am considering relocating to the Pacific Northwest to be closer to both family and the fire jobs that I am interested in. 

I was wondering if anybody had any kernels of wisdom, advice, opinions, etc:

*Don't do it. Fire jobs are VERY difficult to obtain in Western Washington. If you really MUST move to WA, become a paramedic to increase your odds of getting hired, if that's what you really want. If you're not interested in PT care... don't waste anybody's time. Do NOT expect to work as a medic in King County unless you go through the Harborview/Medic one program. Difficult to get into and pass, but very lucrative. *

1. Any of the major ambulance companies in the Seattle / Tacoma area (AMR, Tri-Med, etc.) - specifically, shift schedules, employee conditions, 911/IFT, company policies, job availability, etc. I'm specifically interested in jobs that get me closer to the fire departments in the area. 

*TriMed does BLS 911 for south King County and a load of BLS IFT. They also have a couple of CCT cars staffed with nurses. AMR does BLS 911 for Seattle and a few other locations, also a load of BLS IFT. Also CCT cars with nurses. Rural/Metro does ALS and some BLS for Pierce County, mostly ALS calls that Lakewood and Tacoma Fire turf. They also do BLS 911/IFT in Snohomish County. As far as morale, it's an EMT-B job in a land where the EMT-B is treated lower than dirt by most providers, so it is what you make it. Expect low pay and high call volume. Shifts vary with each company. For example, TriMed works a 24 hour modified Detroit and also has day cars. Hiring? Some hire all the time, some never hire. Apply everywhere. *

2. Becoming an ER Tech in the Seattle / Tacoma area (job availability, additional certs or requirements, etc.)
*
Most hospitals will NOT hire an EMT-B as a tech unless they have a year of field experience. You didn't state your level of experience. You'll have to be a HCA-A or better for blood draws. (levels of Health Care Assistant in WA) You'll only be allowed to draw blood and do 12 leads as a tech. Valley in Renton is usually hiring, as is St Francis in Federal Way. *


----------



## yowzer (Nov 8, 2011)

Most hospitals around Seattle require you have your CNA to get hired as an ER tech. A few don't, but do require things like getting the HC-A that n7lxi mentioned, and/or NAR within 6 months of hire. CNA having more weight than EMT makes sense, really, as it covers things like peri care that'll you be expected to do as a tech that EMTs have no training whatsoever in.

To clarify about private ambulance companies and 911: The local fire department will send a unit to 911 medical calls. If it's an engine or truck and the patient needs to go to a hospital, then they'll call a private ambulance. You won't be doing primary, first-on 911 response working for a private around here.


----------



## PNW EMT (Nov 10, 2011)

*Good Luck*

Many ER's are cutting ER tech positions. Like others have said you are not likely to get a tech job without ER experience let alone field experience. I've been there done that and I was not a big fan of cleaning up poop and the "mother may I" system. It's annoying having to ask permission to do in the ER what you can do by protocol on a rig.


----------



## fire69medic (Nov 11, 2011)

*Relocated from AZ*

I relocated to Southwest Washington in 1999 - came here for better salaries and better places for my kids to go to school. 
The small communities may be a good place to get your foot in the door. If your wife/SO has a marketable trade she could get employment here, as could you and start off at one of the volunteer departments to get a foot in the door. 
As far as Seattle goes - I wouldn't do it. Housing is astronomical, wages are just fair, and driving is a nightmare. Portland or Vancouver is a lot nicer - big city feel without such big city issues. 

My advice for you: Fly or drive up here on a Sunday - go out on monday and investigate the hospitals and EMS services (AMR is big in WA/OR) and get your info and applications lined up. That is what I had to do.


----------

